# Does Smoking Nutmeg Get you High?



## Tweedie (Sep 9, 2008)

i heard it on tv..and wonder if anyones done this and if it actually did anything for ya.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 9, 2008)

ive heard of drinking it with water, not smoking it


----------



## Dirtyboy (Sep 9, 2008)

I seen it on that show "man answers" They said yes

I bet thats what that legal bud shit is.


----------



## victim26 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have smoked it and eaten it before several times. Smoking gave me a very small sort of high and eating it is supposed to cause hallucinations or something, but I didn't get freshly ground nutmeg, so that may be why. If you're interested in trying it, I suggest eating freshly ground nutmeg which you can get at a health food store. Check out the profile for nutmeg on Erowid for more info on how much to take and everything. It can apparently be lethal in very large doses, but if you have a small scale then you should be okay to weigh out the proper amounts.

Erowid Nutmeg Vault

Also, nutmeg tastes pretty bad and can be difficult to get down so drink it down with a glass of OJ or something. The acidic OJ should help your body to absorb it faster.


----------



## Delta9ed (Sep 9, 2008)

This is from "Chocolate to Morphine"

"Nutmeg contains a drug called myristicin that may be converted in the body to one of the amphetamine-like psychedelics. The outer covering of this seed is ground into a similar spice, called mace. Both nutmeg and mace have a long history of use as psychoactive drugs, especially by people who can't obtain better ones. To get high off nutmeg or mace you have to eat a lot of them: from a tablespoon up to a whole spice-can full. In that quantity these spices taste awful and are also fairly toxic. The effects are variable ranging from mild feelings of floating to full blow delirium."

It goes on to say that most people only try it once and learn from experience that it is just not worth the negative side effects or the next day hangover.


----------



## jerseystoner (Sep 9, 2008)

i did this like 2 years ago when i couldnt do any other drugs so it hought id try it
i ate 2 teaspoons of finely ground primo nutmeg (lol) it takes a really long time to hit you, like 4-6 hours, and the high is more weirdness and not that fun, its nice though if you want a change


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 23, 2011)

BUMP


Sorry it's an old topic, but I finally managed to get a hold of whole nutmeg... with the mace still available.

I've eaten large amounts of whole nutmeg many times before, but not the mace, and that supposedly contains the highest amounts of myristicin.

I know it's a bit stupid and not great for you, but then again, isn't any drug? Alcohol is just as bad for your liver an it's not an every day thing. 

Must be worth it if the Dutch traded Manhattan to keep all the nutmeg for themselves. (geez, nutmeg was EXPENSIVE. You could buy a house with a handful)

When I'm next out of weed or really bored (I have no school so I can trip for days) I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

